# Maybe the Best Bible I've Ever Owned



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 1, 2018)

I bought a Schuyler KJV Canterbury Bible. Brown, Goatskin, made better than "extremely well." No ghosting through the pages, with references at the bottom of the page. The font is a perfect size for me. The drop caps are decorative, and the color of the ink is easy on the eyes. The pages are strong, and I've been using it, now, for a week. I'll be using it for devotions, and preaching. It's astoundingly excellent, and I HIGHLY recommended it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 1, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I bought a Schuyler KJV Canterbury Bible. Brown, Goatskin, made better than "extremely well." No ghosting through the pages, with references at the bottom of the page. The font is a perfect size for me. The drop caps are decorative, and the color of the ink is easy on the eyes. The pages are strong, and I've been using it, now, for a week. I'll be using it for devotions, and preaching. It's astoundingly excellent, and I HIGHLY recommended it.


It looks pretty neat. What kind of price does it cost?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 1, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> It looks pretty neat. What kind of price does it cost?



Well, $200. Pricey, but, honestly, worth it. It will last me years, if not, until I die.

I didn't own a physical bible that was easy on my eyes, and I was having trouble reading what I had until this one. So I am exceedingly happy with it.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 1, 2018)

Schuyler is certainly the best. I used to hold Allan in the highest place as Bible makers, and I still adore them, but I have to say that Schuyler is taking the cake.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 2, 2018)

I own a Schuyler Quentel and I love it. It sells for around $200, but I got one in like new condition for $75. The person severely discounted it because he had written his name on the presentation page and placed his library stamp on the first few blank pages. Otherwise it was in mint condition. Truly a blessing to own.


----------



## timfost (Nov 2, 2018)

I thought you got an _Extreme Teen Bible_. I also hear the _New World Translation_ is good, at least the JWs told me that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2018)

Got mine.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 2, 2018)

That does look like a beautiful edition. If you'll forgive me for saying so, I bet it smells great too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2018)

jwithnell said:


> That does look like a beautiful edition. If you'll forgive me for saying so, I bet it smells great too.



Yes, assuredly. It will be like that, I think, for a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Berean by Grace (Nov 2, 2018)

I purchased the Schuyler Thinline Quentel NASB, Antique Marble Brown Goatskin back in January. It's by far the best Bible I've ever purchased. Schuyler makes beautiful, high quality Bibles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 2, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I bought a Schuyler KJV Canterbury Bible. Brown, Goatskin, made better than "extremely well." No ghosting through the pages, with references at the bottom of the page. The font is a perfect size for me. The drop caps are decorative, and the color of the ink is easy on the eyes. The pages are strong, and I've been using it, now, for a week. I'll be using it for devotions, and preaching. It's astoundingly excellent, and I HIGHLY recommended it.


I was eying the Canterbury. I've been wrestling with what translation to go with for a Schuyler for quite some time now.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I bought a Schuyler KJV Canterbury Bible. Brown, Goatskin, made better than "extremely well." No ghosting through the pages, with references at the bottom of the page. The font is a perfect size for me. The drop caps are decorative, and the color of the ink is easy on the eyes. The pages are strong, and I've been using it, now, for a week. I'll be using it for devotions, and preaching. It's astoundingly excellent, and I HIGHLY recommended it.



Now all ya gotta do is rip the KJV outta there and replace with the ESV - _then_ it'll be PERFECT! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I was eying the Canterbury. I've been wrestling with what translation to go with for a Schuyler for quite some time now.



Its quite difficult to beat the KJV. No translation is perfect, but I'm persuaded that the KJV is the best rendering. God used has used it for revivalistic purposes more than once. Hopefully, again.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 2, 2018)

bookslover said:


> Now all ya gotta do is rip the KJV outta there and replace with the ESV - _then_ it'll be PERFECT! LOL


----------



## JTB.SDG (Nov 2, 2018)

I just got a NASB PSQ in black, and really LOVE it. For daily devotions I still can't put down my 17 years running NASB ultrathin with all my notes, but I plan on using the PSQ for preaching from now on.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 3, 2018)

Is it the Oxford or Cambridge text?


----------



## JM (Nov 3, 2018)

I've held one and admit it's a beaut. My wife told me to go ahead, buy the Canterbury...as long as I place a moratorium on Bible purchases for the next five years. Can't do it. The shipping to Canada was something like $50 US which works out to about $65 bucks. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a black Canterbury. It is indeed a well-done bible. Very lovely to admire and handle. There's only one negative for me- It has section headings throughout the text. I find these distracting, especially in the Psalms. Prefer a pure, uncluttered text. Maybe I'm the only one. But that aside, Canterbury is still a treasure.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 5, 2018)

Josh Williamson said:


> Is it the Oxford or Cambridge text?


Hi, Josh. Appears to be the Cambridge text. Does that make it more attractive to you or less so? Just curious.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 5, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Hi, Josh. Appears to be the Cambridge text. Does that make it more attractive to you or less so? Just curious.



To be honest I haven't really thought about it. Was just wondering what text was used.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2018)

Berean by Grace said:


> Schuyler makes beautiful, high quality Bibles.



Indeed!


----------



## zdhoughton (Nov 26, 2018)

That truly is a lovely Bible. Such craftsmanship! I had thought about ontaining one this year, but my wife bought me a wonderful Westminster Reference Bible from TBS, which is quite nice, as well!


----------

